# What color western tack looks good on a bay?



## eleora9001 (Sep 26, 2013)

So I just got this little guy, and I'm planning on showing him this summer.. He has absolutely no white on him at all, just black socks.. And I'm talking colors for boots, saddle blankets. Anything.. Please don't just say every color looks good, please give me specific colors! Thanks!


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Well I always liked the look of classic white on a dark horse, just looks clean and really professional imo. But honestly lots of colors would look good, I just like to keep it uniform, like white boots with a white show pad, or red boots with a red saddle pad, or purple with purple, ect. I dunno if that made any sense LOL... oh well I tried. 

Btw he is one cute pony with a sweet expressive face  (and I'm only mildly jealous of the property he's on hehe)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I like that shade of red on him. I'd go with something more subdued, red shades (orange), or maybe hunter green. He's not a horse I'd put bright pink on lol. As a western rider I wouldn't do white. It would look nice for dressage or something but I think a little tacky for western and will get dirty easily!
Do you do barrels or games? or just trail ride/leisure?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Just wanted to add, he is technically brown so you can probably expect some color changes with him.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Another addition lol.
Was bored and put him on photoshop lol, I like lavender.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

I ride western, do barrels, bout to start my new filly on reining and cowhorse events next year. I think lavender would be cute on him. I don't have a bay or brown horse but my sorrel gelding rocks the lime green and my dunskin filly sports purple lol. Although for showing my gelding I use white leg wraps and boots just because he has 4 white stockings and he pulls it off nice.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IMHO, generally speaking, warmer hued horses like chestnuts, bays, and some palominos/buckskins/browns, generally look better in the colder colors like green, blue, purple, and some can even pull off gray.

There are some warm colored horses that can do well in oranges and reds and yellows, but many don't.

I think he would look dashing in an emerald green.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah I wouldn't go for a "bright" red or yellow or something. I think darker red hues would look good, no bright for this guy


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Dark red, dark purple, dark green IMO. 
We always showed my moms bay mare in purple.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I knew this girl that showed this gorgeous bay arabian in an olive green and cream outfit.. Absolutely gorgeous look!


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Jewel tones usually look very nice on bays.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

I would like a blue on him, I think it would malfunction him pop. Just not a navy kind of medium would be nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Since several colors would look good on the horse (many great ideas above!) consider what color would complement the rider's complexion well! For showing, you want both the horse and rider to look good in their color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Turquoise looks good on any color horse.


----------



## eleora9001 (Sep 26, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> I like that shade of red on him. I'd go with something more subdued, red shades (orange), or maybe hunter green. He's not a horse I'd put bright pink on lol. As a western rider I wouldn't do white. It would look nice for dressage or something but I think a little tacky for western and will get dirty easily!
> Do you do barrels or games? or just trail ride/leisure?


I do all around he's got a fast little lope on him and can really book it for games, but his jog is so smooth and he's great in pleasure and horsemanship then also we do trails and whatnot


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

I always think a jewel toned purple looks really good on dark bays like this...


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I am more of hobby/dressage rider, but I like my tack to match and have nice suited color for the horse. for both my bay and brown I use mainly black and dark blue, sometimes red. dark green would work too, however aqua blue or turqoise does work out quite interesting.


----------



## PrairieChic (Sep 12, 2012)

I like to go either dark green, or that bright blue ( think they call it electric blue, not sure) lime does look pretty fancy too. But for boots I like to stick to the horses tones -black and for saddle pad I really love a salt and pepper coloured one or black. I love all the coloured tack that's out there but when it comes to the actual riding tack (bridles,reins,pad,boots) something about the black and dark oiled leathers on a bay is more classy and memorable to me. Just my opinion though


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I have never considered tack color vs horse color on my own stuff, but whenever I go to barrel shows with my wife I love red tack on a bay horse.

Jim


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I am curious as to what level/type of shows and classes you are interested in. What is popular/allowed (depending on the division) can have an effect on what you choose.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

On my bay, I have a purple based tie dye bridle/halter for her. And rainbow breast collar. I've also had a hunter green bridle. like the purple better


----------



## PaintedMare (Nov 7, 2012)

I love a deep purple on bays


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I'm not too fond of that color red (the halter) on him. Seems to clash to me. 

I agree with deep, rich colors for browns/bays. I wouldn't dare put anything red on my bay guy, but I think that he looks dashing in maroon saddle pad. Hunter green looks good, but I think that it looks great on almost any horse. Deep purple, things along those lines. Royal blue can look nice, but it can be a little much sometimes. I think that may be the case with your guy, especially since he doesn't have any white on him. Pastels would look nice as well, though I prefer the deeper colors.

Things that I wouldn't put on him: bright red, orange, yellow, etc


----------

